# Anomalias de radar na Australia



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 12:49)

Anomalias de radar na Australia:







http://radaranomalies.com


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 12:54)

O que é aquilo   estou sem palavras não faço a minima ideia do que possa ser parece uma especie de campo energético terrestre.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2007 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é aquilo   estou sem palavras não faço a minima ideia do que possa ser parece uma especie de campo energético terrestre.



é um OVNI


----------

